# Bial - surname meaning



## Margrave

Hi! Hope everybody is well.  

There is the surname Bial in Turkey. I wonder if this surname means something and if it looks like a native Turkish word/surname or seems imported from another language?

Any advice is welcome! 

Rgs

MG


----------



## alibey71

There is no such a word in Turkish, are you sure about that?


----------



## Margrave

alibey71 said:


> There is no such a word in Turkish, are you sure about that?


No I am not sure. Please, is there the surname Bial in  Turkey?


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I don't know Turkish or Arabic, but are you thinking of Arabic *'Bilal'*, @Margrave ? This means 'water' apparently (Google search) and is a common first name used for Muslim boys, the original being a close companion of the Prophet. In Malaysia it also means 'muezzin'.

(In Welsh, the similar sounding *'bual'* is something else again!)


----------



## rarabara

Margrave said:


> Hi! Hope everybody is well.
> 
> There is the surname Bial in Turkey. I wonder if this surname means something and if it looks like a native Turkish word/surname or seems imported from another language?
> 
> Any advice is welcome!
> 
> Rgs
> 
> MG


These are some rules that turkish words (should) comply
---->> No more than one vowel can be side beside in one word.("Bial" name does not comply this rule for instance)
---->> All words (should) comply small vowel harmony and great vowel harmony (There are some exceptions: for instance, the words that consist of single syllable are not assessed / followed by these two rules)
These rules are only some. There are some other rules (for instance: no more than one consonant letter can be side beside in a turkish word)

Recommendation: I suggest that you open a thread under multilingual forum.


----------



## Margrave

@rarabara thank you very much, very interesting information. Maybe then if there are people living in Turkey who bear the surname Bial, this would mean either this is a Turkish word that was corrupted along time or perhaps it came from Arabic settlers as @Welsh_Sion points out that "bilal" means "water" in Arabic.


----------



## rarabara

Margrave said:


> Hi! Hope everybody is well.
> 
> or seems imported from another language?


I am multilingual one but cannot anlayze here it broadly under a topic inside "Türkçe (Turkish)" Forum. 
I also think that someone else (who are multilingual like me or natives) might better help you under multilingual forum.


----------



## Margrave

@Welsh_Sion thank you, very interesting the word "bual", there is toponymy in the Continent, will track it down.


----------



## Torontal

I have only found one very rare surname the sounds close, _Biyal_, as in the family name of Fikret Biyal, who was a doctor (https://cerrahpasa.istanbulc.edu.tr/tr/content/vefat-eden-ogretim-uyeleri/vefat-eden ).
It definitely sounds foreign to me, but I have no idea what could be its etymology.


----------



## Margrave

@Torontal thank you.


----------

